# New Diffuser on the Market



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Mongomutton Diffuser








I ordered two of the mongomutton units last week and they shipped on Tuesday. I will post my impressions and results when the units arrive in a week or two.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I like that it can be used external or internal. If you don't mind me asking how much are they?


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

What is up with the name? MONGOMUTTON!!! Sounds like it diffuses giant wool chunks:eyebrows:.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi aquatic clay,

An Ebay vendor in Hong Kong sells them for about $10 each ($3.99 + $5.99 shipping). Here is an Ebay link.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

There was quite the long thread about these on another planted tank forum... results are good.

I have 2 running currently, one that has been in operation for 7 months. Haven't cleaned it yet, and it still works great. These put out a fine mist, which could be the only potential downside I've found so far.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Indignation,

Thank you for the input on your experience. You are correct, on another website there is quite a long post but I found it confusing since two different diffusers are discussed. Quick question, do you have yours installed on the input or output side of your canister filter?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

So the one unit converts to either internal/external. Also looks like it's showing it on the intake so I guess they recommend running it through cansister so you don't get bubbles/mist.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Mongomutton Diffuser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seattle
I currently diffuse my CO2 through a Filstar XP2 canister. I don't see any mist or bubbles at all coming out of the spraybar. I have my controller set at 6.4 pH. Awhile back I started using a drop checker
(per your suggestion).
Is there a downside to doing it this way? I used DIY CO2 on my 46 till I got tired of the labor. 
Now I diffuse my pressurized the same way.
Thank you
Charles


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Charles,

There is absolutely nothing wrong with diffusing through your filter. I have one filter (Marineland) where the gas does build up in the canister and then it "burps" which is noisy and obviously all the gas is not being dissolved so wasteful as well. I read some good things about these and wanted to give them a try. How are things going for your tank, hopefully everything is growing well!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

The concept is not new. It looks like the Dennerle Micro Perler Special which sells for about $55.

Once I almost bought the 'Dennerle micro perler special'. Until I saw how big it actually was. 4,5 x 13,6 cm! :twitch: It would be nice if the replicas' dimensions were smaller. Any numbers on the dimensions?

For those interested in the description and the use of the 'original' product:
http://www.dennerle.eu/en/index.php...r-special&catid=150:zugabe-geraete&Itemid=224


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Glaucus,

Sorry, I have no information on the dimensions at this time.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Indignation,
> 
> Thank you for the input on your experience. You are correct, on another website there is quite a long post but I found it confusing since two different diffusers are discussed. Quick question, do you have yours installed on the input or output side of your canister filter?


I have mine on the output of an ecco 2236, as I didn't want to clean it very often. The (poorly written) directions state you can do either. 
The diffusion rate early in the photoperiod (lights and co2 on same timer) is almost 100% with microbubbles showing up in the afternoon after saturation is reached, with no noticeable reduction in flow.

These things really are a score, I ordered a bunch in case they get a price hike. 

The dimensions aren't bad, maybe 3" tall by 1.5", off the top of head.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Indignation,

Thank you for the additional information. I understand that the CO2 input barb is very close to the input/output location. How did you deal with that?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I used co2 resistant tubing, which fits snug. dipped the last few mm of tubing in boiling water, and slid it on. It's on pretty securely, gave it a good tug to make sure. 

On one setup, i have a small ziptie around the input barb as added peace of mind. I don't know how much it actually helps, but it makes me sleep easier.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Is this the same one as far as dimensions go?


----------



## victork (Jan 19, 2010)

Indignation said:


> On one setup, i have a small ziptie around the input barb as added peace of mind. I don't know how much it actually helps, but it makes me sleep easier.


I did the same on mine but it actually popped off once even with the zip tie and emptied a far bit of my tank onto the floor before anyone realised.

After that I bought the other one by up-aqua. Its like 3 times more expensive but it has nuts which allow you to lock the hose in place. I also found that the mist from the up-aqua one was much much finer than this one. Some ppl dont like that but I think it gives the co2 a better chance to dissolve into the water.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Nymsley,

That is exactly the unit. Mine arrived from HK yesterday. It shipped on the 14th and arrived in Seattle on the 23rd. I paid a total of _"(item+shipping) for 2 diffuser is US$ 9.98 x 2 - US$ 2 (discount) + US$ 8 (registered mail) = US$ 18.96"_ which included the registered air mail shipping.

Here are some pics I took yesterday:

Packaging









Open Package









Unit Width









Unit Length









Unit Apart









Unit Top (Space between CO2 input & H2O Input is about 1/8 ")









I will provide more information as the units are installed later this week.


----------



## horseflesh (Feb 2, 2010)

Indignation said:


> I have mine on the output of an ecco 2236, as I didn't want to clean it very often. The (poorly written) directions state you can do either.
> The diffusion rate early in the photoperiod (lights and co2 on same timer) is almost 100% with microbubbles showing up in the afternoon after saturation is reached, with no noticeable reduction in flow.
> 
> These things really are a score, I ordered a bunch in case they get a price hike.
> ...


What size tank, and what bubble rate?

Thanks.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Update?


----------



## StillLearning (Feb 3, 2010)

I would say its worth the price however anytime my ph controller does turn _(which is now only a few times daily)_ on I do see bubbles. They may not be micro-bubbles and I dont even think with 1 bps you will see the micro-bubbles like you would from a diffuser but it does work great. I have it at about 3 bps on my ph controller and it lowers my ph to 6.7 without a problem. Would I buy it again if given a chance? Indeed I would cause I only see bubbles when my controller turns my CO2 on.


----------

